# Attic access and light fixture



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

210.70 


> (3) storage or equipment spaces. For attics, underfloor
> spaces, utility rooms, and basements, at least one lighting
> outlet containing a switch or controlled by a wall switch
> shall be installed where these spaces are used for storage or
> ...


you should know, though, that somewhere in the building code there is a requirement for the amount of light, with conditions.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hallway ceiling lite? Or attic lite?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Holop said:


> I was wondering if there is a code for how far light fixture should be mounted away from attic access. I know there are codes for closets but the location I'm taking about is in a hallway of a apartment. Fixture is ceiling surface mount mushroom or dome whatever to call it. It's enclosed fixture on 120v.
> 
> Thanks.


No, it's fine to mount it near the access. Sometimes there is no choice.
Just leave yourself enough room for whatever diameter fixture you put up and figure they will probably case around the opening.


----------

